# Kidnapped TKD'ers found dead in Iraq



## Ping898 (Jun 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070616/ap_on_re_mi_ea/iraq_athletes;_ylt=AgowMeW4F63RZ.msXH.QGlXMWM0F





> BAGHDAD - The remains of 13 members of an Iraqi tae kwon do team kidnapped last year have been found in western Iraq, police and hospital officials said Saturday.
> The team had been driving to a training camp in neighboring Jordan in May 2006, when their convoy was stopped and all 15 athletes abducted along a road between the cities of Fallujah and Ramadi, in Anbar province.
> Members of the Anbar Salvation Council, a group of Sunni tribal leaders who have partnered with U.S. and Iraqi officials to fight al-Qaida influence in Anbar, found the 13 bodies Friday west of Ramadi, near the main highway leading to Jordan, said Anbar police Col. Rashid Nayef. Two of the athletes remained unaccounted for.
> The remains  mostly skulls and bones entangled in tattered sports uniforms  were transferred to Imam Ali Hospital in Baghdad's predominantly Shiite Sadr City neighborhood, home to most of the athletes. A doctor there, who spoke on condition of anonymity for security reasons, said the bones would undergo DNA testing to determine their identities.
> ...


----------



## Drac (Jun 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jun 16, 2007)

:wah:   

May God rest their souls....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## LawDog (Jun 16, 2007)

R.
I.
P.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 16, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 16, 2007)

:asian:

.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP, young warriors. :asian:


----------



## donna (Jun 16, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## black heart (Jun 17, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 17, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Jun 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 17, 2007)

:-(


----------



## Just4Kicks (Jun 18, 2007)

I think it is terrible they would do this... its just so pointless. All those hours of training, all that talent... snuffed out.


----------



## tellner (Jun 18, 2007)

It's sad, but it's just another little atrocity among hundreds of thousands in that war.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Miles (Jun 20, 2007)

This was senseless and tragic.

Miles


----------



## seasoned (Jul 10, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Jul 10, 2007)

... and light eternal shine down upon them... 

:asian:


----------

